# Well, what do ya know.....



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

There was no snow in the forecast for today, and we got 4 1/2 inches this afternoon!  

Coast Maine, extreme Eastern Washington County near Canadian border. Can the forecasters screw this up any more?

On the 6 o'clock news, they were like "the snow showers we told you about dropped a quick 4 inches in Down East Maine this afternoon." Just like they told us to expect it. I've been watching the news for 4 days now getting updates for Friday's storm (which is no more) and they only said scattered flurries today in the Mountains (no where near me). They said NOTHING about snow here. Don't get me wrong, I'm tickled pink to see the snow, just aggrevated about not being prepared.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

*Well*



McGuire Mowing;363523 said:


> There was no snow in the forecast for today, and we got 4 1/2 inches this afternoon!
> 
> Coast Maine, extreme Eastern Washington County near Canadian border. Can the forecasters screw this up any more?
> 
> On the 6 o'clock news, they were like "the snow showers we told you about dropped a quick 4 inches in Down East Maine this afternoon." Just like they told us to expect it. I've been watching the news for 4 days now getting updates for Friday's storm (which is no more) and they only said scattered flurries today in the Mountains (no where near me). They said NOTHING about snow here. Don't get me wrong, I'm tickled pink to see the snow, just aggrevated about not being prepared.


So I hope that your all done plowing and posting this after anyway enjoy it while you can.


----------



## BPK63 (Sep 6, 2006)

At least you got something. They blew it here again. 1 to 3 predicted and I wake up to nothing, not even a dusting............again. They have blown every forecast this winter. It's really bad.


----------



## NCass31 (Dec 5, 2006)

last night watching the news the guy goes, "well, in the winter where if there is a chance a storm will miss us, it WILL miss us, this one went out to sea as well." i couldn't help but laugh.


----------

